# RC VW bodies



## Special_ED (May 25, 2005)

i just got my hands on some used RC ****, the larger scale. i love all the benz bodies that came with it, but i want to get my hands on a gti or jetta body for this thing. i searched towerhobby.com but found nothing. anyone know of a company that manufacture's these things?


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: RC VW bodies (Special_ED)*

if you want a GTI or Golf, I think Tamiya made a GolfIII VR6 body back in the day for 1/10 scale touring cars. 
Here's my HPI MINI RS4 with VW Polo body painted in the VW Trac Racing Team colors back in the day...slightly smaller than the average 1/10th scale touring cars but uses the same size motor and batteries making it slightly quicker. 
















































I also have an MK4 GTI VR6 body that's still unpainted.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: RC VW bodies (Ted)*

wait I just noticed you said "Larger Scale" ... as in 1/10 scale or are we talking about the really large ones like the 1/5 or 1/4 scale cars that are like 4 feet long???


----------



## Special_ED (May 25, 2005)

*Re: RC VW bodies (Ted)*

yeah, i think i got a 1/10, i'll have to look when i get home. a mk4 gti would be ideal, but you said that you had a mini body, so i still don't know if they make one in my size. do you know which company made that one?


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: RC VW bodies (Special_ED)*

yeah Tamiya made a 1/10 scale VW Golf 4-door body back in the day but it is now discontinued. 
























The MK3 Jetta was never made. There is a company that makes the MK4 Jetta body, I think they're called Protoform or something like that, but overall as you have realized by now, VW RC car bodies are not that popular nor is there a big enough demand for them.


_Modified by Ted at 11:31 PM 8-21-2005_


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: RC VW bodies (Ted)*

all of my RC Car bodies are made by HPI Racing ... the only VW they produce now is the Beetle Cup Racer, other than that they no longer make any other VW body even though they never made many in the past anyway. 
But there are many nice car bodies to choose from aside from VW. They make some nice Audi ones too. 
http://www.hpiracing.com


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

check ebay, i found lots of neat ass car bodies when i had my Traxxas 4Tec......now ive moved onto the Traxxas Sport Maxx (huge truck) they are WAY more fun haha


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

FYI, there is a RC forum on here also.. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=573

In any case. ebay is prolly your best bet when it comes to vw rc bodies as none are currently in production that i know of. Also, keep in mind that the tamiya bodies are 1/10 but are only 190mm as oppossed the the norm of 200/210 mm so they may not fit well or at all on your rc chassis.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I thought 190mm was more of what they use in organized racing and 190mm is more common


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Bringing this one back. Did some searching and couldn't find any MKIV Golf body kits! I'd like a MKIV R32 body kid. 

I have a RS4 Supra. It's been sitting for years and batteries will not take a charge.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

mono wiper :laugh:


----------



## timmserver6969 (1 mo ago)

Hello there,
does anyone know where i can get a Vw Polo 6N Bodyshell?


----------

